# Can't find small hydraulic cylinder



## David Niquette (Apr 8, 2018)

Can someone point me in the right direction. I am looking for a hydraulic cylinder. everything I find it's too big Overkill for what I need. I am looking for something with a 8” stroke just enough to lift a front-mounted mower deck And to build a small three point hitch to lift a 48” blade.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

https://www.magisterhyd.com/

Great products, good prices, good customer service


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Maybe you could use a 12VDC linear actuator instead. I just mounted one on a Exmark with a 72" deck for a customer of mine. He had his right knee joint replaced and he doesn't have enough strength to raise the deck anymore. I rigged one of these up and made it an "Electric Deck" for him. Good quality and will lift that huge 72" Exmark deck without even grunting. $155...... 1,350 lbs capacity. Pulls 7.5 amps










https://www.vxb.com/13-Inch-Stroke-...MI-celj8mf6QIVJRh9Ch136wbsEAYYAyABEgJj1fD_BwE


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Magister sells on Amazon for decent prices.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Surplus Center .com
All kinds of stuff, some good priced, some not so good.............


----------

